# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Whites and Pinkes

## DumpyDude

Quick question here. If I feed a White's a small pinkie how long can he go without food after that?

----------


## elly

I don't know for sure, but I'd guess a week or so. Assuming 1 small pinkie= 5 crickets. That's unless you're asking how long can they survive without food, which would be longer in a healthy frog.

...you really want to hear from someone that actually knows what they're talking about though.

----------


## Frogger00

I think a pinkie is a bit more than 5 crickets, but yes a week sounds like a good time to wait until next feeding. When I fed my two girls pinkies, they went into a bit of a food coma for a few days... Lol! They pooped fine though. Pinkies are pretty fattening, but they are also a wonderful source of calcium so I believe it's a good idea to feed them sparingly. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

joshua123

----------

